# I was reminded of this fight club quote when I realized the extent of my sleep/dp connection.



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

I have trouble sleeping. I've had trouble sleeping for years. This is exactly how I feel and have felt. I've always chalked it up to a bipolar diagnosis (take the meds I didn't need, tranqualize, shut up.) that is now coming into serious question (my psych is rethinking things majorly as well...it isn't just me) and DP disorder in general, and I've never really thought much about it. Bipolars have trouble sleeping - it's a given. DP is most likely mostly caused by the major anxiety I have.

It's dawned on me. It's sleep. I need sleep. Dear God I need some good sleep.

My father has major insomnia and has over the years, and now I've recognized that in me. It's lowered the quality of my life so much. It can cause more anxiety in me, alter my mood negatively, make me perform terribly day to day, both in terms of cognition and other things...in short - it impacts almost all facets of my life. Now I know and can take measures against it.

I've tried a lot of things, simple things that people usually. For most people you just need better sleep hygiene. Find ways to relax before bed. Turn off that computer an hour or two before, have a cup of Chamomile tea....maybe take a sleep aid once in a while. I've tried that, I've tried it all (at least it seems). I'm going to call to make an appointment with a doctor tomorrow and see if I can see a sleep specialist...or something.

I don't feel like I can take control of this alone anymore.


----------



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

Wasn't aware of the other thread. Sorry for the clutter.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

now this is what im talking about people can transform there lives just by going to bed before 12 and getting 8 to 9 hours im sure if u ask many im never gonna recover negative nancys on this website how much sleep they get youll hear things like 4 hours on a good night i get 6 or i usually go 2 bed at 3 or 4


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

little things like this can make alll the diffrence im gonna try to start going to bed at 9 every night its damn hard tho im a night owl and i cant on the nights i hav work


----------

